# que te sea leve



## --macarena--

hola!
com diríeu _que te sea leve_ en català??
gràcies


----------



## Demurral

La traducció literal seria "que et sigui lleu", pero no sóna gaire natural.

Una expresió que em ve al cap (potser no li agrada a la resta) i que he escoltat de tan en tan és: "no et cansis!".

Esperem a veure si algú té una versió més guay!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Què et sembla  'que no sigui res!'?


----------



## --macarena--

gràcies =)


----------



## betulina

Molt bones totes dues! Només que en el cas de "no et cansis" jo diria més aviat "no t'hi cansis" (de "no et cansis fent el que sigui").


----------



## Demurral

betulina said:


> Molt bones totes dues! Només que en el cas de "no et cansis" jo diria més aviat "no t'hi cansis" (de "no et cansis fent el que sigui").



U.U Dada anotada!


----------



## A n a

_No t'hi facis mal_, pot ser també seria.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I "Pren-t'ho amb calma"? Després hi ha allò de "No et posis pedres al fetge", però penso que seria per a preocupacions o problemes més greus que quan es fa servir el castellà "Que te sea leve".

Després hi hauria els neutres "No t'amoïnis"/"No pateixis"/"No et preocupis"/"No passis pena".


----------

